

Go 1 Beta App Engine SDK now available - luriel
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/google-appengine-go/IlF2b1K-rXY

======
unoti
This is something I've done recently in Go: it's actually an exercise I first
read about in an Erlang book. It's the book "Erlang Programming". In the book
he describes this exercise: "Implement a simulated world inhabited by carrots,
rabbits, and wolves. Rabbits roam this world eating carrots that grow in
random patches. When they have eaten enough carrots, the rabbits get fat and
split in two. Wolves run around eating up the rabbits; if they manage to catch
and eat enough rabbits, the also get fat and split. Rabbits and wolves within
a certain distance of each other broadcast information on food and predators.
If a rabbits finds a carrot patch, other rabbits will quickly join him. If a
wolf finds a rabbit, the pack would start chasing it."

I've written this now in Erlang, and in Scala, and most recently in Go. It
took me way more than a weekend, I'll confess.

------
sho_hn
As a side note, I've been wanting to do some exploratory programming in Go to
get to know the language for some time now. Can anyone comment on similar
weekend-ish projects they've done in Go that they found to exercise the
language's strengths and/or unique traits particularly well and would be worth
implementing myself?

~~~
timclark
Things I like about Go:

The compilation speed is super fast which makes it feel like you are
developing with a scripting language as opposed to a statically typed
language. I typically edit code, run the tests and correct my errors without
any noticeable time lost waiting.

The Go parser and pretty printer are exposed as a libraries in the Go
distribution which allows for interesting meta-programming.

